# Some recent nocturnal/diurnal Herps.



## DanTheMan (Sep 6, 2009)

Had some hot weather last month with overnight lows in around 20 degrees and days up to 36, pretty good for August.
So went on a night drive and found 2 snakes, also a few diurnal's from around the place.

Also just returned from Fraser Island and saw a bit of wildlife but will post those pics another time.































Never a good sight




















Didn't get much time to photograph this one, managed to pull it off the road before a big truck came roaring through but left my car parked on the road so had to rush.















Also pleased to discover my new house is plagued with these guys rather than Asian House Geckos





Where the unwanted rats go


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 6, 2009)

Dan,

Looks like a great start to the year. Green Tree Snakes always put on such a good show.

The Bandy Bandy was very nice. They are such interesting snakes and always remind me of the Asian Kraits.

Regards,
David


----------



## snakekid666 (Sep 6, 2009)

awesome pics love the common tree snake


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

that tree snake is great guns , kookaburra wait for you to put them out for him or did he steal one?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice the bluie is a bit of a porker!


----------



## Banjo (Sep 6, 2009)

I enjoy seeing pictures like that, and what type of snake is the first one?
Looking forward to seeing the pictures from Fraser Is.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 6, 2009)

Great pic's, the Green Tree is a beauty, is the dragon a Nobbi Dragon (Amphibolurus nobbi)?
Nice Burton's it's a shame it was ran over. And all the other herps are great.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 6, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Looks like a great start to the year. Green Tree Snakes always put on such a good show.
> 
> ...



They're beautiful snakes aren't they, I'm yet to see one put on a display for me though!



kupper said:


> that tree snake is great guns , kookaburra wait for you to put them out for him or did he steal one?



Na I gave it to it after my Carpet didn't take it.



Banjo said:


> I enjoy seeing pictures like that, and what type of snake is the first one?
> Looking forward to seeing the pictures from Fraser Is.



1st one is a Green Tree Snake



Acrochordus said:


> Great pic's, the Green Tree is a beauty, is the dragon a Nobbi Dragon (Amphibolurus nobbi)?
> Nice Burton's it's a shame it was ran over. And all the other herps are great.
> Thanks Tim.



Yea it is a Nobbi


----------



## James..94 (Sep 6, 2009)

Stunning Green tree snakes
Shame about the burtons


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 6, 2009)

looks like it is going to be an exellent season for herping 
good start Dan, nice post

cheers HK.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 6, 2009)

nice Dan ...the weather is all good now and the snakes are on the move ...


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done Dan - hopefully I'll be out and about again in a few weeks


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 6, 2009)

nice pics dan, the burtons looks like the first one I ever saw (dead aswell ) cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Well that's also my 1st Burton's Ryan, will find a live on this year!


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like you had a awesome time Dan,some excellent pictures also..Love the Green Tree snake,they are stunning snakes...the carpet looks like a big old beast..its ashame seeing anything dead on the road,especially Burtons...


----------



## smacktart (Sep 8, 2009)

Man turtle picture is cool I wish we had somewhere around here that had heaps of turtles dam cold climate oh well nice pics tree python is awesome


----------



## ozzieimages (Sep 8, 2009)

A beautiful Green Tree snake there Dan, excuse my ignorence but what type of Gecko is that? Shame about the Burtons I hate seeing things killed on the road...

Barry


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 8, 2009)

Some superb pics you've taken! 

Things are starting to get a little warmer down here ('cept today :lol...and I can't wait to get out and about on some long walks


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice to have Robust Velvets on your house, the only worse thing than seeing a dead herp is when you realise you did it yourself.... I accidently trod on a scaley foot last week that was in the middle of the track... not good.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 8, 2009)

ozzieimages said:


> A beautiful Green Tree snake there Dan, excuse my ignorence but what type of Gecko is that? Shame about the Burtons I hate seeing things killed on the road...
> 
> Barry



Robust Velvet Gecko



JasonL said:


> Nice to have Robust Velvets on your house, the only worse thing than seeing a dead herp is when you realise you did it yourself.... I accidently trod on a scaley foot last week that was in the middle of the track... not good.



That would have been horrible! I have run over a Green Tree Snake once, right on the head so it didn't suffer but I was kicking myself for it, I always drive extra slow in bushy areas now. And also I may have clipped a juvie Eastern Brown, but if I didn't the 3 cars behind me did a good job of it.


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 8, 2009)

awesome photos mate, the turtles gather like that at the floodgates of wivenhoe dam!


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 8, 2009)

That lot are at the floodgates of Ewen Maddock Dam, at one stage I count 14 turtles in that little bit of water!


----------



## ozzieimages (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Dan, nice looking little fella..
Baz


----------

